# NHTVT2 tower Speakers



## bandito (May 3, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site and just have a quick question.
What are ya'lls opinion on these speakers? Not to many people have hear of these. I've owned them for 6 years and in my opinion they are GREAT. Most of my friends are use to hearing name brand items like Yamaha, Pioneer, etc. How can I convince them they are well known? To them, they sound the same. I just can't convince them to buy them from me. They just cant see spending the money on an unknown name......Any ideas?:scratch:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. NHT is a respected brand. It is no wonder you like them. I think they would be a cut above many of the so-called store brands. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
NHT really has made some great Speakers over the years. The 2.9 and 3.3 were both highly rated and won many awards. Stereophile gave great Reviews to these and many other Models over the years.

In truth, only Pioneer with their fantastic TAD Series still make state of the art Speakers. Brands like Yamaha, Sony, etc really have been relegated to Home Theater In a Box Designs in this era.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

NHT speakers are very good and highly respected. I think explaining that they are audiophile speakers might help.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Generally, most people do not *listen* to music. It is background for their driving, conversations, movies, reading, etc. If you are really not listening to it you don't need real good speakers. Often people don't know how to listen when they try. Indeed, some people try to hear how the speakers sound rather than what the music sounds like through them. Finally, there are those who just don't care, they have no interest in the finer details and nuances of the audiophile experience.


----------

